# een minuut of wat



## Syzygy

Hallo allemaal,

ik hoorde vandaag de uitdrukking "_Na een minuut of wat ..._" en vroeg me af of deze constructie met die van "_een stuk of vijf_" samenhangt. Betekent het "_na een paar minuten_" of "_na ongeveer één minuut_" of misschien "_na een goede minuut_" (dus wat meer dan maar één minuut)? En kan je "_of wat_" ook met andere getallen (dan _één_) en andere eenheden (dan van tijd) gebruiken? Bijvoorbeeld "_Hij is zeven kilo of wat aangekomen._"

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

Het betekent "ongeveer": "na ongeveer een minuut".

Nu, je vraag of je het ook met andere getallen kan gebruiken: ik weet het niet, maar ik vermoed van niet. Ik zit al een tijdje te denken over een voorbeeld met een ander getal, maar het blijft slecht klinken.

Wat betreft je zin over het _aankomen_: ik zou daar zeggen: "hij is een kilo of zeven aangekomen".


----------



## AllegroModerato

Volgens mij betekent het "na een aantal minuten".


----------



## Brownpaperbag

AllegroModerato said:


> Volgens mij betekent het "na een aantal minuten".



volgens mij ook.


----------



## Sjonger

'Wat' kan ook zonder 'of' de betekenis hebben van _een paar_ of _een beetje_. ´Ik heb hier wat bloemen´, ´Ik heb wat last van mijn maag´. 
Maar naar mijn idee is _wat _nog onbepaalder dan _een beetje_ of _een paar_'. Bij 'Ik heb hier wat / een stuk of wat bloemen' kan het gaan om 3 maar ook om 15 bloemen. Zou je zeggen 'Ik heb hier een paar bloemen' dan kunnen het er geen 15 zijn.   

Verschil tussen _een paar_ en een _stuk of wat:  _bij stuk of wat is voor mijn gevoel de hoeveelheid relatief. ´Hoeveel pennen zal ik kopen?' 'Een stuk of wat.' Als het om twee personen is 'een stuk of wat' 4 pennen, maar als je een cursus gaat geven aan 20 mensen zijn het er opeens 30.


----------



## bibibiben

Sjonger said:


> Verschil tussen _een paar_ en een _stuk of wat:  _bij stuk of wat is voor mijn gevoel de hoeveelheid relatief. ´Hoeveel pennen zal ik kopen?' 'Een stuk of wat.' Als het om twee personen is 'een stuk of wat' 4 pennen, maar als je een cursus gaat geven aan 20 mensen zijn het er opeens 30.



Ja, dat denk ik ook.

Zelf zal ik niet snel genoegen  nemen met de opdracht om "een stuk of wat" van X te nemen. Veel te onduidelijk!


----------



## Lopes

bibibiben said:


> Ja, dat denk ik ook.
> 
> Zelf zal ik niet snel genoegen  nemen met de opdracht om "een stuk of wat" van X te nemen. Veel te onduidelijk!



Inderdaad, dan kan je net zo goed 'een aantal' zeggen


----------



## Janpiet

Syzygy said:


> ik hoorde vandaag de uitdrukking "_Na een minuut of wat ..._" en vroeg me af of deze constructie met die van "_een stuk of vijf_" samenhangt. Betekent het "_na een paar minuten_" of "_na ongeveer één minuut_" of misschien "_na een goede minuut_" (dus wat meer dan maar één minuut)? En kan je "_of wat_" ook met andere getallen (dan _één_) en andere eenheden (dan van tijd) gebruiken? Bijvoorbeeld "_Hij is zeven kilo of wat aangekomen._"



M.i. betekent de uitdrukking, zoals Peterdg al zei: na ongeveer een minuut.

De uitdrukking 'een stuk of wat' betekent m.i.: een aantal. Het impliceert dat de spreker eigenlijk de hoeveelheid niet weet. 
Voorbeeld: 
Vraag: Hoeveel appelen zitten er in de mand?
Antwoord: Bah ... een stuk of wat.


----------

